# Voluntary Redundancy



## littlemo (15 May 2006)

Working for a company for 9 years.....Could take VR,  the company offering 4 weeks on top of the statuory 2 weeks....How do I calculate how much I could get and what are the tax implications


----------



## deem (15 May 2006)

Not sure if this will work, but can try anyway - redundancy caclulator http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/calculator.htm


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2006)

In relation to tax implications see  and the following _Revenue _booklet:

            [broken link removed]


----------

